# Verschiedene Speichermodule zusammen



## Peter Klein (2. Juni 2006)

Hallo

Kann man 2 Arbeitsspeicherriegel von verschiedenen Firmen zusammen im PC laufen lassen ohne Probleme wenn die ganzen Daten gleich sind? 

Peter


----------



## Alex Duschek (2. Juni 2006)

Joa,aber eine Garantie, dass es wirklich läuft, gibts eher nicht. Inkompatibilitäten sind da nicht ausgeschlossen. Am besten immer Speicher gleicher Hersteller verwenden, dann ist man auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Peter Klein (2. Juni 2006)

Ich frage weil ichhier noch einen rum liegen habe.

Aber das System kaputt machen kann ich damit nicht, oder?!


----------



## Alex Duschek (2. Juni 2006)

Wenn die RAM Module nicht defekt sind, nein. Es könnten aber Blue Screens auftreten sowie Probleme beim Rechnerstart, d.h. er will gar nicht erst hochfahren. Teste es einfach mal, dann siehst du ob es läuft.


----------

